# Nano tanks section



## John Starkey (8 Mar 2009)

Hi Mods,just a thought,wouldnt it be a good idea to have a section dedicated to nano tanks,dont know if that would be too much trouble to set up,regards john.


----------



## Nick16 (8 Mar 2009)

good shout, maybe a subsection within the journals or pictures/gallery


----------



## Thomas McMillan (8 Mar 2009)

I agree with this.  Like, 'for all tanks under 10 gallons' or something.


----------



## Egmel (9 Mar 2009)

It might be good to have different sections in the journals area, not just nano but styles as well.  Plus a beginners/first scape area might be a nice idea.  Not sure if that's possible as I've noticed you've only gone to a depth of one everywhere else.


----------



## JamesC (9 Mar 2009)

There's currently not enough posts to start splitting the topics and creating new ones for nano's, etc.

A large number of people find it extremely difficult to post under the correct topic heading as it is, which takes up lots of the mods time in moving the threads to the correct area. Creating subforums will only make this worse and more time consuming.

James


----------



## Superman (9 Mar 2009)

It would be a good idea once we get too many journals to cope with.
As long as people highlight how many litres their tank is in the subject then it's not too bad to see if it's a nano or not.


----------



## Angus (9 Mar 2009)

i think there is already too many journals its confusing, i think there should be distinct sub-forums, for example, either new/1st tank journals, high tech low tech etc or by scape ex: iwagumi, jungle, nature, dutch, it definately needs some organisation.


----------



## JamesC (9 Mar 2009)

fozziebear said:
			
		

> i think there is already too many journals its confusing, i think there should be distinct sub-forums, for example, either new/1st tank journals, high tech low tech etc or by scape ex: iwagumi, jungle, nature, dutch, it definately needs some organisation.


What is even more confusing is someone trying to decide where to put their 1st time journal which is a high tech jungle with a dutch flavour.

James


----------



## Aeropars (9 Mar 2009)

Being a veteran forum hoster I totally agree that unless there is more posts than you can deal with then you should always keep forums to a minimum. Only when theres more than 30 new threads per day should you really think about creating more


----------



## Egmel (9 Mar 2009)

Hmmm, every fibre in my body wants to 'organise' the forum into neat little categories... however I take the point that we're not quite at the size where it _needs _to be organised like that!


----------



## Steve Smith (9 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Hmmm, every fibre in my body wants to 'organise' the forum into neat little categories... however I take the point that we're not quite at the size where it _needs _to be organised like that!



Step away from the white plastic tubs Helen...


----------



## Egmel (9 Mar 2009)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awww but it could be so neat and tidy and you'd always know where to find everything!  

For anyone wondering what on earth we're talking about


----------



## Superman (9 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I do think that the tub arrangement isn't quite aligned? One is in front of the other? I don't know how you dare.


----------



## Egmel (9 Mar 2009)

Superman said:
			
		

> I do think that the tub arrangement isn't quite aligned? One is in front of the other? I don't know how you dare.


It's because of the stuff behind the right hand column, but it's ok because my ukaps tool kit stands neatly in front of the left hand side and lines everything up again  yes I am sad enough to have noticed and thought about it!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (9 Mar 2009)

Helen, I feel your pain!


----------



## Egmel (10 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Helen, I feel your pain!


hehe, I'm sure it's getting worse, Our supervisor came in the other day and complained that the robot lab was looking a state, my colleague commented it was because there were lots of little bits... he reckoned we needed a drawer... My mind went straight to one of those tool boxes with lots of little compartments, I was practically offering to tidy up a lab I have nothing to do with... I would say I need to get out more but I'm hardly at home as it is!


----------



## Dan Crawford (10 Mar 2009)

Hi guys, i don't think we're gonna go with the nano section as we think it'll be confusing. For instance, if you have algae in your nano, where do you up it? "nano" or "algae"? If you need a filter for your nano, where do you put it? "nano" or "hardware"? Adding more sections makes the forum harder to navigate in our opinion.


----------



## Egmel (10 Mar 2009)

Would agree with that one Dan, but I would keep in mind the idea of segmenting the journal section when it gets bigger. 

Thanks for the feedback


----------



## Tony Swinney (10 Mar 2009)

I think just splitting in journal section into 2 or 3 subsections, based on size would be great   

Just my penneth

Tony


----------



## Egmel (10 Mar 2009)

Tonser said:
			
		

> I think just splitting in journal section into 2 or 3 subsections, based on size would be great


Maybe we should make a recommended title format, a bit like the Buy sell and swap section.

[size][tech][type]name

So mine could be:

[30USG][High][Jungle] The Upgrade

Any of the sections could be left blank and then if you're a newbie it could be something '[20USG][?][?] testing the water'

Since the sections are free-form you could also alter to suit your style...
[30USG][Low now High][Dutch-ish] My funky tank.

Just my 2p


----------



## Joecoral (10 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> SteveUK said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A girl after my own heart! Finally, some OCD to rival my own!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (10 Mar 2009)

^ I would agree with that. It's a bit hard to implement, though because if you notice the odd post in the Buy, Sell, Swap section doesn't conform to this.


----------



## Egmel (10 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> ^ I would agree with that. It's a bit hard to implement, though because if you notice the odd post in the Buy, Sell, Swap section doesn't conform to this.


I don't think it would matter, so long as most of the journals were done it would make searching them a lot easier - also don't forget that titles can be changed by the original poster so they could be updated easily enough 


			
				Joecoral said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  it's a larger club than you realise, it's just that most of the time you're not allowed to display it as people think you're odd.   

Disclaimer
I should point out that while I jokingly refer to it as OCD, I've not been diagnosed with it and I wouldn't want to suggest that my need to organise things is, on any level, even close to some of the actual symptoms of serious OCD, which I know to be truly life-disrupting.  So before I get any comments that I'm belittling a nasty condition, I'm not!


----------



## aaronnorth (10 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Tonser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if you are going to put that you might aswell just put "the upgrade, 30USG high tech jungle tank"

your suggestion is to confusing IMO - if you dont mind me saying  

Thanks


----------



## Egmel (10 Mar 2009)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could do, the advantage of having them with some sort of delimiter and always in the same order is that they're easier to scan if you're looking for something specific.


----------



## a1Matt (11 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. I took one look at your post back when you first made it, and rushed into my kitchen to see whether I had enough leftover chinese takeaway tubs to do the same to the cupboard under my tank.

Unfortunately as I had put all my spices in them just a couple of weeks before I didn't have enough! Got to say my spices look damn good (good enough to eat, lol) stacked up neatly one on top of the other  

I like the idea of having some sort of commonality in the thread title, in my opinion it works great in the swap\sell section.  I can't help but also feel that it is too much to ask of people though.

Can also see that we don't have enough posts to start splitting the forums up further.


----------



## gratts (11 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> Tonser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Brilliant! Transferring your OCD box obsession into thread titles, arranging everything into a neat little virtual box! I love it!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Mar 2009)

Can you imagine Egmel was a mod? Going through the forums, changing topic titles and editing posts to make them all neat and tidy!


----------



## Egmel (11 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Can you imagine Egmel was a mod? Going through the forums, changing topic titles and editing posts to make them all neat and tidy!


This is why I never take on positions of power - I am always the secretary... I just sit in the back and opine while occasionally making sure things happen. 

Myself and Miss Wiggle had a few weeks of suggesting to people on TFF that they should follow the rules in the Buy/Sell/Swap section, it worked really well and for a while all the posts had locations in the titles, I just didn't have the time to keep it up 

BTW one of the things that makes this forum so sticky is the 'view your posts' ego search thing.  If TFF had that, I can see that I would probably be back there more than I am, as it is I can't keep up with it, threads I'm involved with drop off the pages too quickly!  :?


----------



## JamesM (11 Mar 2009)

Egmel said:
			
		

> BTW one of the things that makes this forum so sticky is the 'view your posts' ego search thing.  If TFF had that, I can see that I would probably be back there more than I am, as it is I can't keep up with it, threads I'm involved with drop off the pages too quickly!  :?


Click your name, then look under Profile Options


----------



## Egmel (12 Mar 2009)

JamesM said:
			
		

> Egmel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tried that and got an error, besides it's still not as obvious as the 'view your posts' button here!

edit* Got it to work but it doesn't show which threads have new activity on or not, they all look unread even though I'm logged in.  Anyway I should probably post this on TFF


----------

